# Reusing yeast



## mrsupraboy (24/4/14)

Reusing yeast from previous beer.: http://youtu.be/zIdRnmC5JmA

What do u all think. Been just listening to brew strong and they made it sound 10times harder than this. I've done a bit of reading into. Not alot yet so still going. Just couldn't imagine it being this easy


----------



## TimT (24/4/14)

The video is all wrong.

You get the yeast out of the scoop by giving it *ten* taps on the side of the bucket, not nine.


----------



## fletcher (24/4/14)

it's fine, but wouldn't hurt to measure it to ensure you're pitching a correct amount depending on what beer you're making (gravity, style etc). wouldn't want to underpitch. edit: there are yeast measuring calculators online that can tell you how much slurry to pitch. here is a good one: http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html


----------



## jaypes (24/4/14)

The guy could have just poured his wort over the old yeast in the same bucket (Deluxe Fermenter) - then he would have pitched enough yeast and not had to clean another bucket (Deluxe Fermenter).

My procedure is pretty easy:

Drain Fermenter
Add roughly 1L of cooled boiled water
Swirl to rouse yeast
Drain slurry into erlenmeyer and fridge it
Pour off excess water
Make starter if needed

Easy


----------



## paulmclaren11 (24/4/14)

I have just been scooping out 1 cup of slurry (dry yeast, usually saf 05) and dumping it into the next batch exactly like the vid does.

Has worked a treat - the fermentation is wild!


----------



## Proffs (24/4/14)

paulmclaren11 said:


> I have just been scooping out 1 cup of slurry (dry yeast, usually saf 05) and dumping it into the next batch exactly like the vid does.
> 
> Has worked a treat - the fermentation is wild!


Me too. The first time I did it I literally poured a cube of beer straight onto the whole yeast cake. My cling wrap had blown off 3 hours later! Now I find about 1 to 2 cups of slurry depending on OG works pretty well.


----------



## OneEye (24/4/14)

Pitching directly onto the yeast cake isn't a great idea, you're bound to be over pitching. Rinsing your yeast is good practice for ensuring you're pitching the right amount of good yeast. Rinsing allows you to separate the shit from the good and is definitely recommended if you're planning to store it for a period of time before using it.


----------



## mrsupraboy (24/4/14)

Can someone recommend me a good guide or you tube video that shows good practice. What about hops and stuff falling and does it produce different tastes


----------



## fletcher (24/4/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/55409-rinsing-yeast-in-pictures/?hl=harvest%20yeast


----------



## paulmclaren11 (24/4/14)

Look at the Mr Malty.com calculator, tells you how much slurry ideally is needed for your OG.


----------



## OneEye (24/4/14)

Chip has a good video on his website chopandbrew.com with Don Osborn of YouTube fame


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

Hey guys does this look right to you or is there to many hops in here


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

Picked up from slurry


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

Waaaaay too thick mate


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

I know that but does it look right


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

For pure slurry? Yep, you'll need to rinse maybe 1/5 of that in that size jar though... You'll fail to get good separation if it's too thick.


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

It's green not white


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

When you rinse it, you leave the hops behind right?

Bit confused by your asking if there is too much hops to be honest..


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

It's not rinsed, just collected yeah?


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

Search for "rinsing yeast in pictures" and have a read of the tutorial, looks to me like you have done the first part, collecting the trub, you still need to separate the good yeast from it.


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

Yeah I read. Had a small understanding of it then watched the video oneeye told me to watch. I have now separated into 3 jars


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

And left alot behind. So I'm guessing I need to keep doing this and every 15mins swap to a new glass. Do I need to do a yeast starter to use these


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

I rinsed 1/3 of the jar pictured. Hope this helps


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

Kinda makes me think I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

Are you rinsing and waiting for the crud to settle?


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

Yeah I am. Is it just that I'm not patient and letting it go. I've got a batch of beer waiting for this yeast so sorry bout being impatient. Does this look like it would be ready to throw in


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

By the way yob Ur a trooper mate. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

Patience and thickness are often The causes of it not going right.


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

Question. When Ur washing it out. Every time u put it in a new jar do u keep adding water


----------



## pressure_tested (11/5/14)

I have a jar of cleaned yeast. I was storing it in my wine fridge at about 15 degrees for a few weeks before someone told me it should be kept in the regular cold fridge.
It smells ok and is in the cold fridge now. Is it going to be ok to use?
It was decanted twice so fairly clean but not clear.


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Question. When Ur washing it out. Every time u put it in a new jar do u keep adding water



I rinse from jar a to jar b, top up jar a and repeat as desired. Keep in mind, you are only taking about a third so I get 3 top ups before I need to let settle, by then I usually have what I need 



pressure_tested said:


> I have a jar of cleaned yeast. I was storing it in my wine fridge at about 15 degrees for a few weeks before someone told me it should be kept in the regular cold fridge.
> It smells ok and is in the cold fridge now. Is it going to be ok to use?
> It was decanted twice so fairly clean but not clear.


Probably ok but not great for them, I'd be sorely tempted to proof them in a starter mate


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

So is everything that's drops dead yeast and hops and other crap. So u give it a shake wait 15 mins then only transfer the top half. Is that correct. At what point do u go there is not enough yeast left


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/14)

OP.
If you could confirm whether you add your hops direct to kettle (no hopsock, whatever) & if you no-chill that would help.
The above info could explain the difference of your pics in Post 22 as opposed to Yob's pics in Post 23 as it's easy to notice the difference in clarity (and probably taste) here but that's probably self-explanatory. 
Just saying that hop residue will not help your cause if you hope to get your yeast to be as close to the previous generation as possible.

FWIW I'd use a hopsock & advise that if planning to farm the yeast, always do it in primary.
If you're going to dry-hop or add any fruits, etc then rack to secondary first before farming the primary yeast.

Have never pitched onto the yeast cake but if I ever did then one cup of slurry would be sufficient. 
If farming the fermenter slurry, then a tall, narrow vessel like in the pic below is invaluable as per "Yeast", Page 168. Best thing I've ever done for my yeast farming besides getting a pressure cooker. 
Rabbiting on a bit after a few Black Seagull AIPA's? but hoping this helps 

PS --- ATVM my 2 x 1600ml starters of 21-month-old 1275 Thames Valley Ale (10ml x gen 0) yeast starters are firing away nicely & smelling good so I'm happy thanks to all the info this forum has given me over the years. :beerbang:


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/5/14)

No hops sock mate. But I will invest in one


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/14)

Glad to help mrs.upraboy or is that mr.supraboy? 
Just taking the piss & good luck with your yeast farming. :beer:


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

Pressure cookers rule!! I'm gunna start doing my wort in it as well.. I use it also to prepare sterile water for rinsing yeast... 

Fabo


----------



## mrsupraboy (13/5/14)

So I went on a side and did a yeast calc. Just SAY it said I need 300million cells. How many scoops it that or how much water is that


----------



## SJW (31/5/14)

Nice video. Does not get much more simple than that. At the end of the day it still makes beer. Keep it simple I say.


----------

